# [EVDL] Direct Coupling of Engine



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello. I'm sure this question has been beat to death before, but I figured =
it couldn't hurt to ask this question: What are the lists thoughts on direc=
t coupling of the electric motor to the differential on a light-weight vehi=
cle? I'm in the early stages of building an EV from the ground up, and I'm =
not sure what to do. My original plan was to use a comet duster CVT bolted =
to a custom rear-end, but I shelved that idea after playing with a CVT atta=
ched to gasoline engine.It worked well, but the belt broke too often and th=
e driving experience reminded me of driving a car with a hydraulic clutch o=
ut. Hesitation, followed by sudden catching. =


I thought that direct coupling would work out well, particularly after seei=
ng that Lee Hart was using it on the Sunrise EV project. All of the books I=
've read, over, claim that this method causes a serious loss of power, part=
icularly on hills. I live in Arkansas, and while I don't need a rock crawle=
r, the highways around here weave over all kinds of hills. =


So, which is going to be the less of two evils?


=

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090601/b6ec6fc6=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> StarMage187 <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hello. I'm sure this question has been beat to death before, but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask this question: What are the lists thoughts on direct coupling of the electric motor to the differential on a light-weight vehicle? I'm in the early stages of building an EV from the ground up, and I'm not sure what to do. My original plan was to use a comet duster CVT bolted to a custom rear-end, but I shelved that idea after playing with a CVT attached to gasoline engine.It worked well, but the belt broke too often and the driving experience reminded me of driving a car with a hydraulic clutch out. Hesitation, followed by sudden catching.
> >
> > I thought that direct coupling would work out well, particularly after seeing that Lee Hart was using it on the Sunrise EV project. All of the books I've read, over, claim that this method causes a serious loss of power, particularly on hills. I live in Arkansas, and while I don't need a rock crawler, the highways around here weave over all kinds of hills.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This is why a transmission is needed in many applications. To cover 
the different needs as the needs apply at that moment.




> Robert Johnston wrote:
> 
> > t depends on if your needs are for high power - low speed, low power
> > - high speed, or both. (If you want both, the answer is "no",
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I love the concept of direct drive.

I thought I had found a great application for direct drive in a suzuki
sidekick using a samurai transfercase, 7000 rpm motor and 31" tires.

The overall ratios would be 7.21 (or 8.09) and 11.61 (or 21.3), resulting in
a top speeds of 90 (or 79) and 55 (or 30) mph. I thought this would be an
effective combination since owners of similar conversions report that they
drive mostly in 2nd or 3rd gear (similar overall gear ratios) and this is
well within the parameters of my 6 mile commute (45mph on surface streets).

However, a little more research along with wisdom from the local EV list led
me to the following conclusions (not set in stone): keeping the tranny is
less work due to aftermarket adapters are already available for the motor &
tranny, no transfercase mods, and ultimately more gear options are available
to deal with commuting variables. The tranny doesn't weigh that much
either, so there's not a lot of weight savings. However, the motor could go
where the tranny sits, making more room under the hood.

Brett



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > This is why a transmission is needed in many applications. To cover
> > the different needs as the needs apply at that moment.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Brett;

I'm not sure I agree that keeping the tranny is less work.
I thought long and hard about direct drive on my 65 Datsun truck, given
it's light weight and 4.88 rear end.
Ended up waiting ~ 6 months for my adapter.
Even after spending an extra $200 to ship the transmission to them and
back, it still wasn't right.
Don't have a lot of history yet since I just got it on the road, but if
I had to do it over,
I think I would seriously consider direct drive.

Thanks;
Dennis
Elsberry, MO
http://www.evalbum.com/preview.php?vid=1366




-----Original Message-----
From: Brett Davis [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, June 02, 2009 12:03 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Direct Coupling of Engine

I love the concept of direct drive.

I thought I had found a great application for direct drive in a suzuki
sidekick using a samurai transfercase, 7000 rpm motor and 31" tires.

The overall ratios would be 7.21 (or 8.09) and 11.61 (or 21.3),
resulting in
a top speeds of 90 (or 79) and 55 (or 30) mph. I thought this would be
an
effective combination since owners of similar conversions report that
they drive mostly in 2nd or 3rd gear (similar overall gear ratios) and
this is well within the parameters of my 6 mile commute (45mph on
surface streets).

However, a little more research along with wisdom from the local EV list
led me to the following conclusions (not set in stone): keeping the
tranny is less work due to aftermarket adapters are already available
for the motor & tranny, no transfercase mods, and ultimately more gear
options are available to deal with commuting variables. The tranny
doesn't weigh that much either, so there's not a lot of weight savings.
However, the motor could go where the tranny sits, making more room
under the hood.

Brett



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > This is why a transmission is needed in many applications. To cover
> > the different needs as the needs apply at that moment.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

hi ahhh how does your datson do on steep hills with that 4:88 rear ???
wandering cause im looking into a 87 toyota truck to climb some steep hills
here , mountain area .lonnie

On Tue, Jun 2, 2009 at 12:54 PM, Pestka, Dennis J <
[email protected]> wrote:

> Brett;
>
> I'm not sure I agree that keeping the tranny is less work.
> I thought long and hard about direct drive on my 65 Datsun truck, given
> it's light weight and 4.88 rear end.
> Ended up waiting ~ 6 months for my adapter.
> Even after spending an extra $200 to ship the transmission to them and
> back, it still wasn't right.
> Don't have a lot of history yet since I just got it on the road, but if
> I had to do it over,
> I think I would seriously consider direct drive.
>
> Thanks;
> Dennis
> Elsberry, MO
> http://www.evalbum.com/preview.php?vid=1366
>
>
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Brett Davis [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Tuesday, June 02, 2009 12:03 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Direct Coupling of Engine
>
> I love the concept of direct drive.
>
> I thought I had found a great application for direct drive in a suzuki
> sidekick using a samurai transfercase, 7000 rpm motor and 31" tires.
>
> The overall ratios would be 7.21 (or 8.09) and 11.61 (or 21.3),
> resulting in
> a top speeds of 90 (or 79) and 55 (or 30) mph. I thought this would be
> an
> effective combination since owners of similar conversions report that
> they drive mostly in 2nd or 3rd gear (similar overall gear ratios) and
> this is well within the parameters of my 6 mile commute (45mph on
> surface streets).
>
> However, a little more research along with wisdom from the local EV list
> led me to the following conclusions (not set in stone): keeping the
> tranny is less work due to aftermarket adapters are already available
> for the motor & tranny, no transfercase mods, and ultimately more gear
> options are available to deal with commuting variables. The tranny
> doesn't weigh that much either, so there's not a lot of weight savings.
> However, the motor could go where the tranny sits, making more room
> under the hood.
>
> Brett
>
>


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > This is why a transmission is needed in many applications. To cover
> > > the different needs as the needs apply at that moment.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a Samurai with 144v pack and 1200A controller turning a 9"
motor. There is no way this vehicle would be drivable without a
transmission. I seldom use first or 5th gear, but need the other 3. I
wouldn't attempt to run my motor at 7000 rpm either. What kind of
motor are you contemplating?



> Brett Davis <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I love the concept of direct drive.
> >
> > I thought I had found a great application for direct drive in a suzuki
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm looking at the FB-4001. Glad to hear your real-world experience. I was
thinking between 144 and 168 volts.

Brett



> storm connors <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I have a Samurai with 144v pack and 1200A controller turning a 9"
> > motor. There is no way this vehicle would be drivable without a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Was your adapter an off the shelf part or a custom order? It appears that a
sidekick tranny adapter is an either off the shelf part or is at least
"pre-engineered". I sure hope it wouldn't take 6 months. Wow!!!

Granted, it wouldn't take much to adapt the motor to the intermediate
propeller shaft or mount the t-case.

What gears do you use? What are the overall ratios?

Brett

On Tue, Jun 2, 2009 at 1:54 PM, Pestka, Dennis J <[email protected]
> wrote:

> Brett;
>
> I'm not sure I agree that keeping the tranny is less work.
> I thought long and hard about direct drive on my 65 Datsun truck, given
> it's light weight and 4.88 rear end.
> Ended up waiting ~ 6 months for my adapter.
> Even after spending an extra $200 to ship the transmission to them and
> back, it still wasn't right.
> Don't have a lot of history yet since I just got it on the road, but if
> I had to do it over,
> I think I would seriously consider direct drive.
>
> Thanks;
> Dennis
> Elsberry, MO
> http://www.evalbum.com/preview.php?vid=1366
>
>
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Brett Davis [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Tuesday, June 02, 2009 12:03 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Direct Coupling of Engine
>
> I love the concept of direct drive.
>
> I thought I had found a great application for direct drive in a suzuki
> sidekick using a samurai transfercase, 7000 rpm motor and 31" tires.
>
> The overall ratios would be 7.21 (or 8.09) and 11.61 (or 21.3),
> resulting in
> a top speeds of 90 (or 79) and 55 (or 30) mph. I thought this would be
> an
> effective combination since owners of similar conversions report that
> they drive mostly in 2nd or 3rd gear (similar overall gear ratios) and
> this is well within the parameters of my 6 mile commute (45mph on
> surface streets).
>
> However, a little more research along with wisdom from the local EV list
> led me to the following conclusions (not set in stone): keeping the
> tranny is less work due to aftermarket adapters are already available
> for the motor & tranny, no transfercase mods, and ultimately more gear
> options are available to deal with commuting variables. The tranny
> doesn't weigh that much either, so there's not a lot of weight savings.
> However, the motor could go where the tranny sits, making more room
> under the hood.
>
> Brett
>
>


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > This is why a transmission is needed in many applications. To cover
> > > the different needs as the needs apply at that moment.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry to double respond...

When & why do you need the other gears, vs just driving in 3rd? (ie, under
what conditions, types of road, speeds, etc)

Thanks,
Brett



> storm connors <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I have a Samurai with 144v pack and 1200A controller turning a 9"
> > motor. There is no way this vehicle would be drivable without a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> When & why do you need the other gears, vs just driving in 3rd? (ie, under
> what conditions, types of road, speeds, etc)

Unless you have a whole lot of amperage at your command, you either 
aim for a low top speed, or put up with poor initial acceleration so 
you can get to high speeds. OEMs making freeway-legal EVs use AC or 
BLDC to get around this problem.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> I'm not sure I agree that keeping the tranny is less work.
> I thought long and hard about direct drive on my 65 Datsun truck, given
> it's light weight and 4.88 rear end.
> Ended up waiting ~ 6 months for my adapter.
> Even after spending an extra $200 to ship the transmission to them and
> back, it still wasn't right.
> Don't have a lot of history yet since I just got it on the road, but if
> I had to do it over,
> I think I would seriously consider direct drive.
>

With the parts you're using, it certainly looks like you could have 
managed with direct drive, but it also sounds like the biggest 
headache was not the setup itself but the people making the adapter 
for you.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I haven't done much driving yet, and for the moment I'm stuck with a
charger that isn't working properly.
If you are in a mountain area, then it may be smart to keep the
transmission.

Thanks;
Dennis 

-----Original Message-----
From: lcalarea47 @dslextreme.com [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, June 02, 2009 3:17 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Direct Coupling of Engine

hi ahhh how does your datson do on steep hills with that 4:88 rear
???
wandering cause im looking into a 87 toyota truck to climb some steep
hills here , mountain area .lonnie

On Tue, Jun 2, 2009 at 12:54 PM, Pestka, Dennis J <
[email protected]> wrote:

> Brett;
>
> I'm not sure I agree that keeping the tranny is less work.
> I thought long and hard about direct drive on my 65 Datsun truck, 
> given it's light weight and 4.88 rear end.
> Ended up waiting ~ 6 months for my adapter.
> Even after spending an extra $200 to ship the transmission to them and

> back, it still wasn't right.
> Don't have a lot of history yet since I just got it on the road, but 
> if I had to do it over, I think I would seriously consider direct 
> drive.
>
> Thanks;
> Dennis
> Elsberry, MO
> http://www.evalbum.com/preview.php?vid=1366
>
>
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Brett Davis [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Tuesday, June 02, 2009 12:03 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Direct Coupling of Engine
>
> I love the concept of direct drive.
>
> I thought I had found a great application for direct drive in a suzuki

> sidekick using a samurai transfercase, 7000 rpm motor and 31" tires.
>
> The overall ratios would be 7.21 (or 8.09) and 11.61 (or 21.3), 
> resulting in
> a top speeds of 90 (or 79) and 55 (or 30) mph. I thought this would
be
> an
> effective combination since owners of similar conversions report that 
> they drive mostly in 2nd or 3rd gear (similar overall gear ratios) and

> this is well within the parameters of my 6 mile commute (45mph on 
> surface streets).
>
> However, a little more research along with wisdom from the local EV 
> list led me to the following conclusions (not set in stone): keeping 
> the tranny is less work due to aftermarket adapters are already 
> available for the motor & tranny, no transfercase mods, and ultimately

> more gear options are available to deal with commuting variables. The

> tranny doesn't weigh that much either, so there's not a lot of weight
savings.
> However, the motor could go where the tranny sits, making more room 
> under the hood.
>
> Brett
>
>


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > This is why a transmission is needed in many applications. To cover
> > > the different needs as the needs apply at that moment.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, lets say a person did not use a transmission, do you drive it around 
like a motor cycle where you push it out back wards out of a parking space?

Now if I did not use the transmission, I would have space for two 11 inch 
motors that the brush setting are either set in neutral or have a automatic 
movable brush positioning mechanism for electrical reversing the motor.

Then there is the reversing contactors that may have to have additional free 
wheeling diodes that are use with some controllers when you reversed the 
motor.

If you try to reversed the motor while it is still rotating, this action 
could increase arcing of the brushes and contactors.

You can get rid of all the shift and/or clutch linkage and either use a 
shift like joy stick for Forward Off Reversed. Here you have to be care 
full not to accidentally hit the this control, while the vehicle is going in 
either direction, or it will act like dynamic braking. To prevent this from 
happening, this will require another circuit and/or mechanical device that 
detects the motion of the motor.

My controller which was a CableForm unit that had REGEN and a reversing 
circuit that was not use, went into a fault startup when I turn on the 
ignition key while park between two vehicles. If felt just like a semi hit 
me in the back and it sheer the motor coupler right in half.

The motor try to go violent acceleration mode, which was normally set for 
mild acceleration, and the dynamic braking and REGEN took over all in a 
micro second. The EV only move about a inch.

The problem is, that I could not use any of this type reversing circuits and 
devices in my EV, because I have no more room. At one time, I had a large 
REGEN braking resistor hung off the front bumper to help me slow this EV 
going down a very steep hill which did not help too much. It only slow me 
from 85 mph to 70 mph.

Roland





-----Original Message-----
From: Brett Davis [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Tuesday, June 02, 2009 12:03 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Direct Coupling of Engine

I love the concept of direct drive.

I thought I had found a great application for direct drive in a suzuki 
sidekick using a samurai transfercase, 7000 rpm motor and 31" tires.

The overall ratios would be 7.21 (or 8.09) and 11.61 (or 21.3),
resulting in a top speeds of 90 (or 79) and 55 (or 30) mph. I thought this 
would be an effective combination since owners of similar conversions report 
that they drive mostly in 2nd or 3rd gear (similar overall gear ratios) and 
this is well within the parameters of my 6 mile commute (45mph on surface 
streets).

However, a little more research along with wisdom from the local EV list led 
me to the following conclusions (not set in stone):
keeping the tranny is less work due to aftermarket adapters are already 
available for the motor & tranny, no transfercase mods, and ultimately more 
gear options are available to deal with commuting variables. The tranny 
doesn't weigh that much either, so there's not a lot of weight savings.

However, the motor could go where the tranny sits, making more room under 
the hood.

Brett


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My adaptor was custom, because no 65 Datsun had been done before.
Shipped the transmission to make sure it was right.

Rear end has 4:88 gears.

1st 3.940, Overall = 19.21
2nd 2.400, Overall = 11.70
3rd 1.490, Overall = 7.26
4th 1.000, Overall = 4.88

I'm thinking I can do most of my driving in 3rd gear. I've already taken
a few pretty good hills with little effort

In 3rd gear, 3000 rpm gives me 32 mph, and 6000 rpm 65 mph.


Just need to get out and drive a lot more as soon as I can get my
charger problem solved.


Thanks;
Dennis
Elsberry, MO
http://www.evalbum.com/preview.php?vid=1366Thanks;




-----Original Message-----
From: Brett Davis [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, June 03, 2009 12:09 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Direct Coupling of Engine

Was your adapter an off the shelf part or a custom order? It appears
that a sidekick tranny adapter is an either off the shelf part or is at
least "pre-engineered". I sure hope it wouldn't take 6 months. Wow!!!

Granted, it wouldn't take much to adapt the motor to the intermediate
propeller shaft or mount the t-case.

What gears do you use? What are the overall ratios?

Brett

On Tue, Jun 2, 2009 at 1:54 PM, Pestka, Dennis J
<[email protected]
> wrote:

> Brett;
>
> I'm not sure I agree that keeping the tranny is less work.
> I thought long and hard about direct drive on my 65 Datsun truck, 
> given it's light weight and 4.88 rear end.
> Ended up waiting ~ 6 months for my adapter.
> Even after spending an extra $200 to ship the transmission to them and

> back, it still wasn't right.
> Don't have a lot of history yet since I just got it on the road, but 
> if I had to do it over, I think I would seriously consider direct 
> drive.
>
> Thanks;
> Dennis
> Elsberry, MO
> http://www.evalbum.com/preview.php?vid=1366
>
>
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Brett Davis [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Tuesday, June 02, 2009 12:03 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Direct Coupling of Engine
>
> I love the concept of direct drive.
>
> I thought I had found a great application for direct drive in a suzuki

> sidekick using a samurai transfercase, 7000 rpm motor and 31" tires.
>
> The overall ratios would be 7.21 (or 8.09) and 11.61 (or 21.3), 
> resulting in
> a top speeds of 90 (or 79) and 55 (or 30) mph. I thought this would
be
> an
> effective combination since owners of similar conversions report that 
> they drive mostly in 2nd or 3rd gear (similar overall gear ratios) and

> this is well within the parameters of my 6 mile commute (45mph on 
> surface streets).
>
> However, a little more research along with wisdom from the local EV 
> list led me to the following conclusions (not set in stone): keeping 
> the tranny is less work due to aftermarket adapters are already 
> available for the motor & tranny, no transfercase mods, and ultimately

> more gear options are available to deal with commuting variables. The

> tranny doesn't weigh that much either, so there's not a lot of weight
savings.
> However, the motor could go where the tranny sits, making more room 
> under the hood.
>
> Brett
>
>


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > This is why a transmission is needed in many applications. To cover
> > > the different needs as the needs apply at that moment.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Dennis,

That's a good gear set, just about like my is. In city driving up to 25 
mph, I normally start out in first and then stay in second with my 7100 lb 
EV pulling less amps than some lighter weight EV's. At one time, I had a 
load of 1600 lbs or 8700 lbs hauling porcelain floor tile and still could 
drive in 2nd gear at 75 battery amps and 200 motor amps.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Pestka, Dennis J" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, June 03, 2009 8:24 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Direct Coupling of Engine


> My adaptor was custom, because no 65 Datsun had been done before.
> Shipped the transmission to make sure it was right.
>
> Rear end has 4:88 gears.
>
> 1st 3.940, Overall = 19.21
> 2nd 2.400, Overall = 11.70
> 3rd 1.490, Overall = 7.26
> 4th 1.000, Overall = 4.88
>
> I'm thinking I can do most of my driving in 3rd gear. I've already taken
> a few pretty good hills with little effort
>
> In 3rd gear, 3000 rpm gives me 32 mph, and 6000 rpm 65 mph.
>
>
> Just need to get out and drive a lot more as soon as I can get my
> charger problem solved.
>
>
> Thanks;
> Dennis
> Elsberry, MO
> http://www.evalbum.com/preview.php?vid=1366Thanks;
>
>
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Brett Davis [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Wednesday, June 03, 2009 12:09 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Direct Coupling of Engine
>
> Was your adapter an off the shelf part or a custom order? It appears
> that a sidekick tranny adapter is an either off the shelf part or is at
> least "pre-engineered". I sure hope it wouldn't take 6 months. Wow!!!
>
> Granted, it wouldn't take much to adapt the motor to the intermediate
> propeller shaft or mount the t-case.
>
> What gears do you use? What are the overall ratios?
>
> Brett
>
> On Tue, Jun 2, 2009 at 1:54 PM, Pestka, Dennis J
> <[email protected]
> > wrote:
>
> > Brett;
> >
> > I'm not sure I agree that keeping the tranny is less work.
> > I thought long and hard about direct drive on my 65 Datsun truck,
> > given it's light weight and 4.88 rear end.
> > Ended up waiting ~ 6 months for my adapter.
> > Even after spending an extra $200 to ship the transmission to them and
>
> > back, it still wasn't right.
> > Don't have a lot of history yet since I just got it on the road, but
> > if I had to do it over, I think I would seriously consider direct
> > drive.
> >
> > Thanks;
> > Dennis
> > Elsberry, MO
> > http://www.evalbum.com/preview.php?vid=1366
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: Brett Davis [mailto:[email protected]]
> > Sent: Tuesday, June 02, 2009 12:03 PM
> > To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> > Subject: Re: [EVDL] Direct Coupling of Engine
> >
> > I love the concept of direct drive.
> >
> > I thought I had found a great application for direct drive in a suzuki
>
> > sidekick using a samurai transfercase, 7000 rpm motor and 31" tires.
> >
> > The overall ratios would be 7.21 (or 8.09) and 11.61 (or 21.3),
> > resulting in
> > a top speeds of 90 (or 79) and 55 (or 30) mph. I thought this would
> be
> > an
> > effective combination since owners of similar conversions report that
> > they drive mostly in 2nd or 3rd gear (similar overall gear ratios) and
>
> > this is well within the parameters of my 6 mile commute (45mph on
> > surface streets).
> >
> > However, a little more research along with wisdom from the local EV
> > list led me to the following conclusions (not set in stone): keeping
> > the tranny is less work due to aftermarket adapters are already
> > available for the motor & tranny, no transfercase mods, and ultimately
>
> > more gear options are available to deal with commuting variables. The
>
> > tranny doesn't weigh that much either, so there's not a lot of weight
> savings.
> > However, the motor could go where the tranny sits, making more room
> > under the hood.
> >
> > Brett
> >
> >


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > >
> > > > This is why a transmission is needed in many applications. To cover
> > > > the different needs as the needs apply at that moment.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This may be totally out in left field but have you considered using one of
the "TransWarp" engines (the 7.25" may work for your small vehicle)? Here's
the text from the Netgain site http://www.go-ev.com/motors.html about them:

"Our *TransWarP* *=99**Motors* <http://www.go-ev.com/TransWarP.html> are
unique to the industry. They are the only motors that provide a drive end
shaft of 1.370 inches, with a 32-tooth spline that matches the output of a
Turbo 400 transmission. This makes these motors ideal candidates for direct
drive applications. We even made the commutator end shafts identical to the
drive end shafts of the normal *WarP*
*=99**Motors*<http://www.go-ev.com/motors-warp.html>to ease the task of
joining two motors together.
*TransWarP* *=99**Motors* <http://www.go-ev.com/TransWarP.html> are current=
ly
available in 7.25", 9.25" and 11.45" diameter motors."
- Peter Flipsen Jr





> Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hello Dennis,
> >
> ...


----------

